
Physical and Mental Effects of Bathing: A Randomized Intervention Study - okket
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29977318
======
renjimen
I imagine roughly the same bodily and social impact goes for using a sauna,
which my Finnish friends tell me is something integral to their way of life.
It’s not uncommon to have a small sauna in your apartment, and it touches on
many aspects of their lives, from business, to family, to romantic
relationships, to just relaxing after work.

I’ve started to go to the local sauna a few times a week after work with my
girlfriend and I do notice it resets my mind, much like going for a long run.
The rest of the evening seems much more dreamy and easy going.

Unfortunately, I’m not sure the trend will catch on in the UK, where I’m from,
as we’re generally pretty prude and uncomfortable with most of our clothes
off!

~~~
meheleventyone
One of the best parts of moving to Iceland for me was the copious hot water.
The culture is more towards outdoor hot tubs (pots) than saunas though. Lots
of great times sitting out in snowstorms. There’s an extensive set of
municipal pools as well which are great for my kids.

My own personal ritual is to spend Friday morning relaxing in solitude amongst
the regular and assorted tourists.

In the UK I loved baths but renting very rarely found places with them and I
actually prefer being around other people.

~~~
crooked-v
I find myself wondering if there's any correlation between (a) enjoying being
in a hot tub surrounded by snow and (b) preferring to sleep covered by a heavy
blanket but with your feet sticking out.

~~~
corey_moncure
I'll be a point in your anecdata. This describes me perfectly.

------
robbrown451
I can't speak to the quality of their study, but I strongly suspect there is
validity to their conclusion.

Inspired by the bathing scene in My Neighbor Totoro (which admittedly seems a
bit creepy by American standards), relaxing tub baths have become a regular
ritual for my 4 year old daughter and I. The only difference is that we both
wear swimsuits, because, well, it's America.

It certainly seems to do wonders for mental well being, if not physical.

~~~
HarryHirsch
_we both wear swimsuits, because, well, it 's America_

Yes, America, where they distract attention from their nakedness though
oversized bathing trunks.

~~~
__blockcipher__
As an American, I've never understood why those god damn oversized bathing
suits are such a thing.

Also I find it pretty funny that the parent comment is afraid to be naked in
the bathtub with their 4 year-old. That seems...sorrowful, to put it lightly

~~~
robbrown451
Well for one, I'm a single dad in a contested custody situation.

But even if not...people are real quick to question things like that. It's the
world we live in. And it's not a big hot tub, it's a regular tub, so she is
often climbing on me etc. I mean, why go there when a swimsuit doesn't harm
the enjoyment of bathing significantly?

I'm honestly curious....do you know of dads in America that bathe naked with 4
year old daughters? I'm guessing most just avoid the bath altogether, which I
think is a shame. I don't avoid the bath, I just take a tiny measure to avoid
anyone questioning it.

~~~
__blockcipher__
Yes, I know of dads that bathe naked with their 4 year old daughters.

It makes sense in the context of your situation, though.

~~~
robbrown451
Good to know. I've always felt like people were pretty weird about such things

------
anotherevan
I must admit, a title that describes randomized intervention of bathing brings
to mind the vision of smelly people being accosted with with buckets of soapy
water.

Reality can be so disappointing.

------
nixgeek
I’m sure the marketing departments at hot tub companies across the US will
latch onto this shortly, and add it to their stable of small sample “medical
evidence” used to justify spending on their wares.

Hot Spring are particularly bad for this, at least at all their dealerships
local to me.

~~~
dghughes
I find hot tubs weird. A bath by myself or with a partner is OK but a hot tub
with half a dozen people? Shudder.

~~~
robbrown451
You don't have to be naked.

~~~
GW150914
I could be totally wrong, but I’m guessing that they’re coming from a “stewing
in a brew of other people’s excreta and skin flakes, dirt and sebum,” rather
than a modesty angle.

~~~
robbrown451
I guess. I'm glad I don't dwell on such things. I wouldn't want to breathe the
air.

------
21
I'm not sure how to feel about a study with sample size 38 in the current
reproduction crisis.

------
Frofessor
I like this short movie, Snow monkey in "Natural hot spring".
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPxrseYWfds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPxrseYWfds)

------
devereaux
My personal quality of life is enhanced by having a bathtub in the bathroom. I
love long warm bath every other day, with plenty of cold water. It does wonder
for my upper body!

I pondered purchasing a hot tub, but eventually decided against. It would
anchor me to a home, while I often move every year.

Instead, I enjoy going to a Jjimjilbang at least once or twice a month. I
spend a full day there, eating a Galbitang or whatever. Sometimes I bring a
computer, sometimes an ebook, sometimes nothing at all. The days spend with no
distraction are the most productive!

Unfortunately, in North America most Jjimjilbang do not let you sleep there
anymore.

------
amelius
Would similar results hold for a portable sauna, e.g. [1]?

[1] [https://www.amazon.in/Total-Sauna-Portable-Steam-
Bath/dp/B00...](https://www.amazon.in/Total-Sauna-Portable-Steam-
Bath/dp/B00K0I1CPE)

------
lobotryas
Was anyone able to confirm if the 10min baths were taken daily?

------
driverdan
This is a mostly worthless study. The sample size is too small, there is no
blinding, the results are self-reported, and it's published in a quack
alternative medicine journal.

------
wastra
The outcome measure was whether the participants felt good. The authors dangle
the _association_ of this with actual longevity, which of course means nothing
whatsoever in the context of this very weak study in an irrelevant journal.

